# Chili Recipe swap??



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We've had a cookie swap and an appetizer swap. Can we swap chili recipes? On the Superbowl food thread I've seen many people mention that they're making chili.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> We've had a cookie swap and an appetizer swap. Can we swap chili recipes? On the Superbowl food thread I've seen many people mention that they're making chili.


Great minds and all that rot...I was thinking this just the other day. I've had chili that I absolutely loved, and others that were barely palatable (if at all). So far, the 3 or 4 recipes I've tried were mostly somewhere in the middle at best; so I don't have any to offer, but I'd definitely be interested in seeing others' favorites.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

My fear is that other people fix chili like I do & the measurements are subjective.  My daughter wanted my recipe & I struggled to explain it to her; I vary what I throw in based on what I have on hand & whether I think it needs more of one ingredient or another.  Maybe it is time for me to go look for the original recipe for this version.  (off to dig through recipe pages...)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

lynninva said:


> My fear is that other people fix chili like I do & the measurements are subjective. My daughter wanted my recipe & I struggled to explain it to her; I vary what I throw in based on what I have on hand & whether I think it needs more of one ingredient or another. Maybe it is time for me to go look for the original recipe for this version. (off to dig through recipe pages...)


lol, that's how I do most of my cooking. To me a recipe is more of a guidline. I'll look at 4-5 different ones and kinda combine/tweak them. I have lots of what I call dump truck recipes. Just dump this and that in a pot. If it doesn't work out, there's always cereal.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't use a recipe.... I just kind of toss everything together. I usually use the crockpot, but it's not big enough for the amount I will need to make Sunday, so I will put it into a big stock pot and cook it on a low burner.

I do have standard procedures. First - no beans. I don't like them, my husband doesn't like them.

Whatever meat I am using (usually a combination of beef & pork, but this time I have some non-smoked polish sausage that is making its way into the pot), I cut into chunks and fry it up a bit so it browns. In the pot it goes.

Then I chop an onion or two, and fry those up a bit in the same pan as the meat, to get all the yummy bits off the bottom. In the pot it goes.

The next thing into the pot are a few cans of tomatoes, whole and chopped. And a few chopped jalapenõs.

Then goes in salt, pepper, cumin and chili pepper. I never measure, just toss.

Last, near the last half-hour or so, I toss in a bag or can of corn, just 'cause I like it.

I like to serve with bread; and toppings are chopped scallions and shredded cheddar cheese.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I  make a canned "chili'' using Wolf Brand Chili without beans, one can of Ranch Style brand regular beans, one can RS brand jalp.and one can Rotel tomatoes, all mixed and heated on stove top served over Frito's and topped with shredded cheese


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The ONLY chili in our house.  (Well, not exactly; we have 'Texas' chili sometimes, but this is preferred.)

Cincinnati Chili

1 large onion chopped
1  pound extra-lean ground beef
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon red (cayenne) pepper
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 tbsp unsweetened cocoa or 1/2 ounce grated unsweetened chocolate
1 (15-ounce) can tomato sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon cider vinegar
1/2 cup water
1 (16-ounce) package uncooked dried spaghetti pasta
Toppings (see below)

In a large frying pan over medium-high heat, saute onion, ground beef, garlic, and chili powder until ground beef is slightly cooked. Add allspice, cinnamon, cumin, cayenne pepper, salt, unsweetened cocoa or chocolate, tomato sauce, Worcestershire sauce, cider vinegar, and water. Reduce heat to low and simmer, uncovered, 1 1/2 hours. Remove from heat.

Cook spaghetti according to package directions and transfer onto individual serving plates (small oval plates are traditional).

Ladle chili over spaghetti and serve with toppings of your choice. Oyster crackers are served in a separate container on the side.

Toppings:
Oyster Crackers
Shredded Cheddar Cheese
Chopped Onion
Kidney Beans (16-ounce) can

Makes 6 to 8 servings. 

I admit, however, I don't usually make it from scratch.  When ever we're in Cincinnati we pick up several packages of the spice mix (by several, I mean usually at least a dozen  ) and then just make it with ground beef, tomato paste, water, and the spice mix.  And then, of course, serve it over the spaghetti with the other toppings.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My ex monster-in-law mother-in-law used to serve her chili over spaghetti (she had the best chili and wouldn't give me the recipe).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The ONLY chili in our house. (Well, not exactly; we have 'Texas' chili sometimes, but this is preferred.)
> 
> Cincinnati Chili...
> 
> ...When ever we're in Cincinnati we pick up several packages of the spice mix (by several, I mean usually at least a dozen Roll Eyes )


By any chance is this the spice mix you get?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I haven't made chili in years, but when I was still cooking with ground beef I used the recipe from the I Hate To Cook Book by Peg Bracken.  It's one of each ingredient.  Of course I would adjust seasoning (chili powder) to taste.  I don't even have the book any more, but I did a search and found it online:

Ingredients

    * 1 lb Hamburger
    * 1 lg Onion -- chopped
    * 1 can Kidney beans (or 2 cans --depending on how many you are feeding)
    * 1 can Tomato soup -- undiluted
    * 1 tsp Salt
    * 1 tblspn Chili powder 


Preparation

Brown the meat and the onion in a little butter and cook till the meat is brown--about 10 minutes. Add everything else, then let it simmer covered for half an hour. Source: The I Hate to Cook Book by Peg Bracken Formatted for MM by Rosanne Troxel (D.TROXEL/GEnie; TJFM10C/Prodigy) Recipe By : File ftp://ftp.idiscover.co.uk/pub/food/mealmaster/recipes/mmdja006.zip


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I make the easy kind:  1 pkg McCormick Chile Seasoning, and then follow the directions on back of the package - 1 lb ground beef, 2 cans tomato sauce (or 1 large can tomotes), 1 can chili beans. 

Toppings are shredded cheese, onions, sour cream.  Eat in bowl with crackers or spoon over hotdog bun (with or without the hotdog).  I like/love bread!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ellesu said:


> I make the easy kind: 1 pkg McCormick Chile Seasoning, and then follow the directions on back of the package - 1 lb ground beef, 2 cans tomato sauce (or 1 large can tomotes), 1 can chili beans.
> 
> Toppings are shredded cheese, onions, sour cream. Eat in bowl with crackers or spoon over hotdog bun (with or without the hotdog). I like/love bread!


That's the way I make it too. McCormick is the best. My variation: 1 lb ground beef, 1 can diced tomatoes, 1 can Ro-Tel tomatoes, 1 can dark kidney beans. Serve with rice (made in the rice cooker, naturally!). Toppings: shredded cheese, chopped scallions, sour cream, avocado. Yum!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> By any chance is this the spice mix you get?


Yep! That's it! There are other brands, but we like that one best.

I also should add, that it's even easier to make from scratch than the recipe suggests. I almost never bother browning the meat as I think it turns out with a better texture if you don't. Just put the beef in the water and break it up with your hands. Then add everything else and cook as long as you want. I use at least 93% lean beef, but if you can't get that or prefer not to pay for it, the 80% lean works fine too. But you might want to skim the fat as it comes to the top while cooking. When browning, of course, you can pour it off before adding the rest of the ingredients.

I've also done it in the crock pot, but usually use about half the water.

Hmmmm. . . . .I think I may have figured out what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Spaghetti & Chili...










...is my favorite all-time dish, especially from...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I really miss Bob's Big Boy, we don"t have them in Tucson anymore.  I wonder why?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

They seem to be making a comeback in the LA area.. maybe you'll get lucky too! =)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok here it goes - by the way my chili is considered "mild" - add more seasoning if you need it.

I usually make a stock pot of it and freeze a lot - don't really like chili the day that it is cooked.
Need to let the seasonings "soak in".

3 large onion chopped
4o5 stalks of celery chopped
1 large green (or red) bell pepper chopped
1 potato finely chopped
6 pounds extra-lean ground beef
4 clove garlic, minced
6 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon red (cayenne) pepper
a couple dashes of Louisana hot sauce (you know - "some")
4 teaspoon salt
1 (15 ounce) can Hunts chopped tomatoes
2 (15-ounce) can Hunts tomato sauce
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
3 large cans of Hanover red kidney beans (drained)
We serve ours over rice with some a hot french baggette or sourdough bread.

The onions, garlic, and especially the potato should become invisible when the pot is cooked.
The celery and green pepper should add a little taste and color.
Sorry folks I don't understand chili without beans.
The onions should be browned in some butter - add to the pot.
The celery next and the green pepper.
Start browning the meat in a 9 or 12 inch skillet - draining all the fat off.
Add meat to pot.
add seasonings a little at a time as the meat is put into the pot.
Add the potato (real important that it be finely chopped - it is for thickener and should not be able to be seen or tasted).
Add the beans and tomatoe products.
Cook until you like the looks of it, probably simmer for at least 1 hour.
As said before, better the next day.

Serve over as much rice as you like (or none at all).
I don't add fresh chopped onions on the top, but one can.
Liberally add shredded "mexican mix" cheese.

Just sayin......


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thought I'd add this here, though it's not really a recipe.

One of my favorite side dishes with most chili recipes -- if they have at least some liquid and are not extremely thick -- is peanut butter sandwiches (not peanut butter and jelly, mind you, just peanut butter). I dunk them in the chili just like you might dunk cookies in milk or donuts in coffee.

Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann's Cincinatti chilli is very good. Thanks to her 'bulk seasoning buying' when there I have packets here too and everyone really likes it.

The recipie I grew up with (I need to get these books from MD) is the one our mom used from Joy of Cooking? (that is my recollection)

I also buy it in can's from Costco (Stagg is the brand I believe) which is good given I'm for the most part just one person and I've yet to see the reicipe that makes that little (how much can I keep in the freezer?)


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

My dad is from Covington, KY and Coney's have been a staple in our house for as long as I can remember!  We don't usually eat it over spaghetti though (which they call a 3-way, 4-way, etc), we have it over hot dogs with mustard, chili, and cheese (no onions for me!)  

I agree with Ann that the meat should just be crumbled with your hands, not browned.  Also we don't chop the onion, we clean the onion and place it whole in the chili for flavor.  That is also the way the Covington Chili Parlor makes theirs.  HHmmmm, sounds so good!  My favorite restaurant when we go back to visit family is Skyline Chili...they're the best, thumbs down to Gold Star.  If your ever in the Northern KY, Cincinnati, OH area I highly recommend!

Michelle


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely prefer Skyline to Gold Star.

There's a local small chain here in town called "Hard Times Cafe" that does a very respectable Cincinnati Chili.  DH -- FROM Cincinnati -- figures it might be better than Skyline. . . . .


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

A quick way to make chili is to use Bush's Chili Magic Chili Starter (mild or medium). The starter does have beans in it so  if you are not a bean lover this is not for you.  Here is my recipe

1.5 -2 lbs hamburger browned and drained

1 Can Chili Magic - Mild
1 Can Chili Magic - Medium
2 cups chopped onion
1 cup chopped green pepper
2 or 3 cans 14.5 oz diced tomatoes
1 can kidney beans -drained
1 can chili beans - drained

mix all together in large skillet and heat to just bubbling, then cook about 10 minutes on medium

I also sometimes add a can or two of Ro-Tel diced tomatoes and green chilies

The thing about this recipe, if you want vegetarian chili, just leave out the ground beef and its super easy and quick.  I can make it after getting home in the evenings.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK: I am in.  With all the snow we have here today I am cooking up chili right now (and rice in the cooker, too!)

1 lb ground beef
1 sm chopped onion
2 can diced tomatos
1 can tomato paste
1 can Ro-Tel (I use mild)
1 can kidney beans (or whatever beans you want)
1 pkg Chili Mix (I use mild)
1 pkg taco seasoning (I use mild)


Brown beef with the chopped onions, meanwhile, combine all other ingredients in crock pot.  Once browned, add beef/onions to the crock pot.  Simmer at least until hot, but will be better the longer you simmer.  I love it served over fritos and cheese on top.  Some like crushed saltines over top.  Today?  Since hubs and I are watching what we eat, I am going to try it over rice....still with cheese on top.  I must have cheese!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann - my wife just made me a batch of your "Cincinnati Chili".... only tasted 2 spoonfulls since we're gonna let it rest overnight, but yuuuuuuuuuuuum!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Here is my Dad's recipe. I participated in a themed recipe swap on a scrapbook forum (www.scrapgirls.com) if you are interested they usually do one a month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you liked it Jason. . . . .it is good left over. . . . .also, you can freeze it.  

Frequently, when I make it, it's way more than enough for just the two of us.  I freeze a container and next time my son comes for a visit he takes it home with him. . . .


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I've made this one and it's pretty good. Easy too. I used my crock pot...

*Jamie's Chili Recipe *

1 pound mixed ground beef and sausage, browned and drained 
1 medium onion, diced 
1 green bell pepper diced 
2 cups chopped celery 
2 (28-ounce) cans diced tomatoes 
1 (28-ounce) can whole, peeled tomatoes 
Ground cumin 
Chili powder 
1 (14 1/2-ounce) can pinto beans, drained and rinsed 
1 (14 1/2-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed 
1 (14 1/2-ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed 
1 package chili seasoning mix 
Shredded cheddar, sour cream, chopped green onions, for garnish

*Directions*

In a skillet brown ground beef and sausage, drain and set aside. Spray large pot with nonstick cooking spray and heat over medium heat. Add the onion, green pepper, and celery and saute briefly. Stir in the diced and whole tomatoes. Add cumin and chili powder, to taste, and cook for about 8 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Add the beans, browned meat, and chili seasoning. Partially cover, and let simmer for 4 hours.

Serve with Cheddar cheese, sour cream, and green onions.


----------

